# Coffee machine vacuum lightbulb



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Don't know what I was looking for but found this and thought I would share.






it never ceases to amaze me how ingenious , patient and resourceful some people can be .

i would clean the glass thourgly before use , plus if you're thinking of making one you might want to get a move on as Lightbulbs as we know them are due to be scrapped in about 18 months


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Great vid. Don't fancy the glass dust.


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

Ace!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Brilliant ingenuity - think I'll stick with my Hario though.


----------

